# Boatbuilder called Newburgh in Macduff area.



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Someone has contacted me, asking for any info on a builder of salmon cobles in the Macduff area.Builder was called Newburgh. It rings no bells with me, has anyone else any info on this?


----------



## iosjames (Sep 23, 2006)

*Boatbuilder called Newburgh in Macduff Area*

Hi
There is a town on the east coast of Scotland North of Aberdeen called Newburgh.
As far as I know there was a ship builder in that town many years ago.
And I am sure they were builders of Salmon Cobbles.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Refer to Wikipedia, it gives some details of a coastal town called Newburgh in Aberdeenshire.

Mike


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

mikeg said:


> Refer to Wikipedia, it gives some details of a coastal town called Newburgh in Aberdeenshire.
> 
> Mike


 I fished the Ythan ( Sea Trout ) at Newburgh manys a time and knew the area very well around the late 60s /70s . To my knowledge there was no cobble builder there at that time .


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Its a builder called Newburgh that I'm asking about.


----------



## robby (Dec 22, 2006)

*Boatbuilder called Newburgh in MACDUFF*

The Sellar family used to build salmon cobles in MACDUFF they also ran the net station there.


----------

